# 3rd drug receives FDA approval for treatment of Fibromyalgia



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

More exciting news for our members with Fibro!Brief excerpt from article:


> The drug milnacipran (to be marketed under the brand name Savella™) received FDA approval as a prescription treatment for symptoms of fibromyalgia (FM) on January 14, 2009 - and reportedly will be available in U.S. pharmacies by March.Milnacipran - a selective serotonin and norepinephrine dual reuptake inhibitor (SSNRI) developed as an antidepressant - has been tested in multiple trials for ability to demonstrate concurrent improvement in FM pain, physical function, and overall impression of change (global assessment).


Read the whole article here:http://www.prohealth.com/fibromyalgia/libr...mp;B1=EM012109F


----------

